# ? Uber Pet launches in Tampa Bay ?



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

On Wednesday, Uber Pet launched in Tampa Bay and a handful of other markets. The new option comes up within the regular Uber app. If a Tampa Bay passengers selects the "Uber Pet" option, they will be charged a $4 fee to bring their furry friend along. ?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ta...ber-pet-launches-in-tampa-bay/?outputType=amp


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah where all the cars are 2017 or newer


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is a job for @Rakos!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You have to subscribe to the paper to read one article? Sheesh!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You have to subscribe to the paper to read one article? Sheesh!


By Sara DiNatale
Published Yesterday
Updated Yesterday
Whether it's a trip to the veterinarian or St. Petersburg's Dog Bar, Tampa Bay Uber users can now easily bring their furry companion along for the ride.

On Wednesday, Uber Pet launched in Tampa Bay and a handful of other markets. The new option comes up within the regular Uber app. If a Tampa Bay passengers selects the "Uber Pet" option, they will be charged a $4 fee to bring their furry friend along.

"We anticipate cats and dogs to be the most frequent, but Uber Pet allows for any kind of animal to be brought on a trip - at the drivers' discretion," Uber said in a statement. "Riders are responsible for their animals' behavior during an Uber Pet trip."

It makes sense Uber would begin testing the pet option in Tampa Bay. The area is consistently ranked among the most pet-friendly places in the country. 

Prior to Uber Pet, bringing an animal along on a ride could be a gamble. Passengers could try contacting the driver before arrival to make sure it was okay, but there was no way to notify them in-app that an animal would be present.

RELATED: Uber Eats fueling a 'ghost' restaurant trend in Tampa Bay

Now drivers are able to opt-in to Uber Pet trips and also accept or decline pet trips as they come up.

Uber reminds riders that drivers will still rate passengers - and that score will now reflect how their pet behaves, too. Drivers can see a rider's score before accepting them as a client.

"Their rating received is reflective of how they, and their animal, behave during a trip," Uber's statement said. "Our goal is that every experience feels safe, respectful, and positive."

Uber says those with service animals should not pick the Uber Pet option. They can take a regular Uber ride and will not be charged the new pet fees.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck toall the lucky drivers who would sign to give this service. Me? Thanks,but no thanks.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> Good luck toall the lucky drivers who would sign to give this service. Me? Thanks,but no thanks.


https://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/06/world/americas/06iht-pets.4.14278749.html


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Uber says the drivers will get a "large portion"of the fee to drive the pets. Any bets on how much of that $3-$5 nationwide drivers will see?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think UberPet is a great idea, as it stands now there is no other way than having someone pick you up or renting a car to get your pet from an airport to where you want to go because I don't think taxis allow pets. Plus when I drive long distances with my pets and something ever happens and I need to get to a motel because my car breaks down UberPet would be a great solution.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> Uber says the drivers will get a "large portion"of the fee to drive the pets. Any bets on how much of that $3-$5 nationwide drivers will see?


" :Large portion" initially.. Scaled down like all other rates eventually. Lower portions mean higher earnings.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've yet to have a problem with pets. All except one where the hypoallergenic breeds which don't shed or give off dandruff. They were cute little dogs that just sat on their owners lap the whole ride.

One time one dog was a little bit bigger and a little bit dirtier and either drooled or peed a little bit on my plastic mat but one wipe and it was gone.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Uber says the drivers will get a "large portion"of the fee to drive the pets. Any bets on how much of that $3-$5 nationwide drivers will see?


.60 cents and reward badge Decals for each ride
to be proudly displayed on ur vehicle


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah and the next 3 passengers after someones furry friend will complain that your car stunk. Then you’ll get a nasty accusation from Uber.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Just as long as I can exclusively choose to be offered only Pet Rides I'm ok with this.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah where all the cars are 2017 or newer


Uber Pet is Uber, 2017 requirement is Lyft.


----------



## SWFL Driver (May 14, 2020)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> On Wednesday, Uber Pet launched in Tampa Bay and a handful of other markets. The new option comes up within the regular Uber app. If a Tampa Bay passengers selects the "Uber Pet" option, they will be charged a $4 fee to bring their furry friend along. ?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ta...ber-pet-launches-in-tampa-bay/?outputType=amp


Were just offered this in my market yesterday. They said $3 to $4 to driver on each trip. I was going to opt in, but was worried about 'long pick ups' if most drivers didn't want it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This just launched in my market too.


----------

